# yellow and loose!!!



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi my little man will be 2on thurs    how time flies and for the last week hes had yellow loose poos   he is totally ok in himself running round as i type hes eating ok and hes having 2/3 poos a day which is pretty normal for him the only possible thing i'm thinking it could be is have started using robinsons cordial very well diluted of course rather than fresh apple juice which i always dilute aswell do you think i should pop him to the docs or see how he goes for a few more days?also he maybe getting his last few teeth?any advice would be appreciated.
thanks kirstie.x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi poopy, i'm inclined to think its probably his teeth coming through, unless he's on any antibiotics as they can cause loose stools, providing they are not very frequent like every half an hour, and he is having wet nappies and is still drinking i think he will be fine, if this continues for more that a few days or he does become unwell, not drinking, temp etc then i would make a gp appointment. You could also try putting him back on apple juice for a short time to eliminate the robinsons juice.
Hope this helps

Nic


----------

